# Friesian Mare Teyla! LOTS of photos...



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This full blooded Friesian mare is at the barn being bred to Keegan right now. Her owner eagerly agreed to letting me take some photos of her!

So we shaved off hear substantial beard and did the best we could cleaning her up and sent her out to the "photo" pasture, lol.


Here are...a ton of photos of this mare. Excuse the watermark. I do what I gotta do.


She was a joy to photograph. I hope her owner likes these, do ya'll think she will?

She's eight years old!


































































I am in love with this mare. She is amazing and SO HUGE! The foal she is going to have from Keegan is going to be a show stopper!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This of all of them is my favorite. LOOK at her chest. It really shows how massive she is.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

OHHH MYYYYYYY!!! She is SO pretty!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

She is gorgeous!! Hope that her baby is just as beautiful.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

draftrider said:


> She is gorgeous!! Hope that her baby is just as beautiful.


With Keegan as the sire, I can't imagine the foal won't be!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Awe, she is so beautiful and Keegan is sucha beauty too !


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

You're very talented, and both the mare and stallion are GORGEOUS! The picture of her stopping suddenly made me laugh - and that movement...woah. I want one.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Both she and Keegan are lovely. More than lovely. 

Perfect photos, too! May I ask what camera you use? 

Teyla looks a little dusty, that's about the only thing that is wrong with either horse or photo. But, I completely understand the troubles of cleaning a horse who hasn't quite shed yet. LOL. Great photography skills!


----------



## horselover19 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow that is a beautiful horse!!!!!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

~Drool~
I would love to meet a Friesian one day. 
There's a woman in my area the has quite a few Gypsy Vanner's that's always trying to get me out to take pictures of to draw. And she should have a few foals by now or coming up. 
If only I knew someone who had Friesians around here! :lol:


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

midwestgirl89 said:


> ~Drool~
> I would love to meet a Friesian one day.
> There's a woman in my area the has quite a few Gypsy Vanner's that's always trying to get me out to take pictures of to draw. And she should have a few foals by now or coming up.
> If only I knew someone who had Friesians around here! :lol:


ohh Vanners. I love 'em too! Draw some vanners!

You can use some of my photos of Keegan to draw if you'd like. Next best thing 'eh?


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh that foal..... Man, that thing is going to be amazing. You need to get photos of the foal!

I love the picture of the mare next to the water. It's beautiful
Keegan's looking amazingly awesome as usual


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

stunning does not describe those two. cant wait to see pictures of the baby. i would also like to know what kind of camera you use.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

armydogs said:


> stunning does not describe those two. cant wait to see pictures of the baby. i would also like to know what kind of camera you use.



I use a Canon Rebel XTI.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rissa said:


> ohh Vanners. I love 'em too! Draw some vanners!
> 
> You can use some of my photos of Keegan to draw if you'd like. Next best thing 'eh?


Thank you so much! I was quietly waiting for you to say something like that-didn't want to be presumptuous and just ask. That would be amazing-and you'll get full credit as the photographer. Get ya some advertising next door in Illinois. =)
By the way-you're website doesn't load. Though I'd share that with you.
Again thank you so much!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

midwestgirl89 said:


> Thank you so much! I was quietly waiting for you to say something like that-didn't want to be presumptuous and just ask. That would be amazing-and you'll get full credit as the photographer. Get ya some advertising next door in Illinois. =)
> By the way-you're website doesn't load. Though I'd share that with you.
> Again thank you so much!



Argh, I know. My website is dead for now.

Do you need a link to my FlickR for a few photos?


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Argh, I know. My website is dead for now.
> 
> Do you need a link to my FlickR for a few photos?


Haha I already found it. I'm hicktown_sophisticate.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Really striking! Great photos, really nice work


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

writer23 said:


> Really striking! Great photos, really nice work


Thank you!


----------

